# Pair of Spinal J&P Builds



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I had to wait to post these 2 rods up because they were Christmas gifts. Didn't want to spoil the surprise.

Blank - Spinal 350g wrapped Conventional NZ Spiral
Guides - Fuji ICMNSG Titanium
Seat / Gimbal - PacBay Splash
Grips - Shaped EVA
Checks - MH

The lime green was a request that I was hesitant about until I saw it against the blue abalone. I love the way it pops.














































Blank - Spinal SPL84
Guides - Fuji ICMNSG Titanium
Seat / Gimbal - Alps
Grips - Shaped EVA
Checks - MH


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The rods look great.
Travis did a great job to develop those rods/blanks.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

ksong said:


> The rods look great.
> Travis did a great job to develop those rods/blanks.


Agreed... I envy him in dropping everything and putting his life savings into something like this. Still just a part time gig for me.


----------

